# Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 on the Vuvuzela (3rd movement)



## bachtothefuture

Here is my 1st attempt at playing the trumpet part of the 3rd movement of Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 2:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

:lol: I remember suggesting you try Brandenburg #2. Good enough for one of the most virtuosic trumpet parts ever written.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bravo! Well done!


----------



## bachtothefuture

Thanks! I tried my best to demonstrate the Art of the Vuvuzela, but I think the end result will always be the Fart of the Vuvuzela!


----------

